# 'KAYO-MMA The Return' 6th March[email protected] Watford Colosseum



## Vulturemma (Aug 19, 2009)

We have another great fightcard lined up for the 6th March at The Watford Colosseum. We again have 2 female bouts (possible a 3rd) and a charity bout in aid of the Muscular Dystrophy Campaign. It will be a hugely entertaining night with a mix of Amateur, Semi-Pro and Pro bouts in a 20" Cage and will be filmed and televised by LA Muscle TV.

The event is sponsored by FBT Pro MMA Equipment, LA Muscle TV Sky Channel 281 and the Muscular Dystrophy Campaign.

Tickets are available from Watford Palace Threatre on 01923 225671

PRICES:

General Â£30

Gallery/Balcony Â£35

Cageside Â£45

KAYO-MMA The Return-FightCard

1. Light Heavyweight MMA Bout - Amateur - 2x4min

Kevin Malski(Team Crossface) Vs. Fletcher Dalrymple(MMA Clinic)

2. Heavyweight MMA Bout - Amateur - 2x4min

Jon-Paul King(Independant) Vs. Martin Lowe(Masters MMA)]

3. Welterweight MMA Bout - Amateur - 2x4min

Stuart McDowell(Premier Martial Arts) Vs. ???(Bullring Gym)

4. Bantamweight MMA Bout â€" Semi Pro - 2x5min

Carl Hunt(Team Crossface) Vs. Daniel Shortman(Semtex)

5. Bantamweight MMA Bout â€" Semi Pro - 2x5min

Paul Steyne(Gintas CSD) Vs. Gareth Pilot(Nomad MMA)

6. Lightweight MMA Bout â€" Semi Pro - 2x5 min

Scott Hunt(Team Crossface) Vs. Thomas Terdjman(MMA Clinic)

7. Catchweight 52Kg MMA Bout â€" Semi-Pro - 2x5min

Simona(KO MMA) Vs. Catherine Costigan

8. Welterweight MMA Bout â€" Semi Pro 2x5min

Nando Brown(Premier Martial Arts) Vs. Patrick Vickers(MMA Clinic)

9. Featherweight MMA Bout â€" Semi Pro 2x5min

Steve De Aguiar(New State Academy) Vs. Ross Pearson(Phoenix MMA)

10. Catchweight 58KG MMA Bout - Pro - 3Ã-5min

Claire Vagges(Trojan Free Fighters) Vs. Kathryn Gallagher (Dinky Ninja Fight Team)

11. Middleweight MMA Bout - Pro - 3Ã-5min

Joel Reid(Semtex) Vs. Steve Brand(New State Academy/MMA Clinic)

12. Featherweight MMA Bout - Pro - 3x5min

Neto(Semtex) Vs. Cory Tait(Gintas CSD)

13. Lightweight MMA Bout â€" Pro - 3x5 min

Marek Idzikowski(KO MMA) Vs. Jimmy Johnstone(Phoenix MMA)

14. Featherweight MMA Bout - Pro - 3Ã-5min

Luke Dalmedo(Team Crossface) Vs. Sam Ward(Bullring Gym)

15. Charity Fight for Muscular Dystrophy 2 x 2min

Adam Davis(Horsepower Hairdressing) Vs. Glyn Foster(World Of Tattoos)

www.kayo-mma.co.uk


----------



## Vulturemma (Aug 19, 2009)

Looking for featherweight fighter for a semi-pro bout which includes headshots on the ground and standing 8oz gloves for the 6th march at the Watford colosseum. If you would like more information or are interested please contact me @ [email protected]

kayo mma team


----------

